

Can you identify novice programmers by how they say 'object orientated'? - spxdcz
http://www.thejanuarist.com/shibboleths-as-spoken-cultural-passwords/

======
robotron
I have never heard anyone pronounce "oriented" by saying "orientated". Maybe
if they were 12?

~~~
spxdcz
We interview quite a few developers, and I'd say about 25% of them pronounce
it 'orientated'. Maybe it's a British thing? Most are graduates too, fresh out
of college.

~~~
bmelton
I've heard plenty of US-born / US-raised developers use the term as well.
Moreso when I lived in the South than when I moved to the DC metro area.

Another pet peeve of mine are people who "Administrate" computers. I don't
know of a polite way to correct them short of correctly using "Administer" in
sentences that follow, but I usually come away from that feeling as if they
think I'm the one using it incorrectly.

~~~
mahmud
If someone said they "administer" computers, I would think they're MCSEs. Real
BOFHs _sys admin_ (could have been just "admin", but the sys prefix is there
to importantate.)

~~~
randallsquared
_there to importantate_

Clearly you meant "importantize". Sheesh.

~~~
silentbicycle
iMuy importante! :)

------
silentbicycle
The (short) article doesn't really mention OO - it's about shibboleths:
terminology whose usage shows whether you're an insider.

~~~
joe_bleau
Yep, and here's a better article from Dr. Dobb's with a bunch of good ones:
[http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&sho...](http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Shibboleth.html&Itemid=29)

------
gb
It's already been mentioned by some commentators, but "orientated" is the norm
in British English outside of programming at least.

As an aside, not that I hear people talking about it much, but amongst the
people I know it's referred to as "oh oh" anyway.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Interesting. In general use, I would assume that "oriented" would mean focused
or directed with regards to some kind of value system (e.g. goal-oriented),
whereas "orientated" would mean having completed some kind of initiation
training (orientation).

------
mootothemax
I've heard coders of all abilities say orientated and oriented, and was under
the impression they were interchangeable.

One that I have heard repeatedly is MySequel from the Windows devs, and S-Q-L
Server from the other side :)

~~~
silentbicycle
This is something I wonder about a lot - I'm mostly self-taught, and every
once in a while I still get blindsided by the pronunciation of a word I've
never heard spoken.

~~~
astine
There were a lot of home-schoolers where I went to college. You could always
tell them because they had very large vocabularies (which they used correctly)
but pronounced everything phonetically.

~~~
jrockway
Wouldn't they get the right pronunciation from their parents? Home schooling
!= being locked in a basement for 18 years with a few textbooks, after all.

~~~
astine
Arrangements for home-schooling varies but one common thread is that kids do a
lot of reading and writing but not as much speaking so pronunciation slips
through. It's just a result of the circumstances.

------
nihilocrat
Has anyone seen a similar effect with UNIX / Linux admins in the pronunciation
of /etc? Most newcomers say "et cetera", but veterans tend to say "et-see".

~~~
bayleo
see also --> pronunciation of "sudo"

~~~
silentbicycle
"soo-doo" vs. "pseudo"?

Other ones that come to mind:

    
    
       * char (like "char-broiled"? like "care"?)
       * /proc ("prock"?)
       * SQL ("see-quel" or "S Q L")
       * zsh - I guess that could be "zee shell" or "zed shell"

~~~
jrockway
"care" is the most logical pronunciation (as that's how you pronounce the
first syllable of "character"), but I've never heard anyone say that. "char"
(as in burning to a crisp) is the second-most logical, and is what I say.

I think I actually avoid the word in practice; "cstring" instead of "char
star", etc.

~~~
silentbicycle
I say "care", but I also taught myself C from library books when I was a kid.
It was a while before I talked with anyone about C data types, of all things.

------
SandB0x
I've heard it said (in the uk). It seems to identify programmers who don't
like and don't read about programming.

~~~
alttab
I'd agree here too - if you enjoy programming enough to read about it, then
you'll realize that while some people say "orientated" (be it correct or not),
the majority of the industry from the inside uses "oriented."

I've also heard the former and immediately had thoughts along the lines of
"they don't truly know OO." In my experience these people did not have an
intuitive grasp on it.

